# l'iPad, future CONSOLE de JEUX? Pourquoi et comment?



## pharmapetel (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, on a vu ces derniers temps Apple faire une entrée progressive dans le monde du jeux video avec iOS et certains jeux sont devenus des best sellers (Angry birds, etc...)..

L'orientation de l'évolution des produits va dans ce sens, avec des processeurs plus puissants capables d'afficher des jeux 3D avec une réserve de puissance ne rougissant plus par rapport aux consoles portables (un iphone 4 explose une PSP) voir même une console de salon.. En effet, même si l'iPad 2 et son "9X plus puissant que l'ipad 1" ne sont surement pas à la hauteur d'une xbox 360, il faut noter que les 512 Mo de RAM rivalisent avec la console de salon...

Il est à parier que les prochaines versions de l'ipad réduiront encore la différence de puissance et il n'est même pas à exclure que dans 2 générations les ipad soient plus puissants que les xbox, figées pour encore 3 à 5 ans.. (sans compter que la NGP de Sony sera surement moins puissante que l'ipad 3..)

On a pu aussi voir que les consoles de salon sont attaquées indirectement par la connectique hdmi et la démonstration de REAL RACING 2 sur une TV HD en est la preuve.

Certains points restent néanmoins des freins pour une attaque purement frontale d'Apple au marché du jeux video hardcore gamers..

Problème n1:
Tout d'abord l'interface: Avec un écran tactile, difficile de bien jouer à un fps et même si le gyroscope a introduit de nouvelles sensations (Modern Combat 2 sur iPhone est presque plus agréable et précis à jouer qu'un Call of Duty sur xbox!) le gamer a besoin de vrais boutons et d'une prise en mains ergonomique. 

Solution: Rien n'empêcherait Apple (ou un constructeur tier) de lancer une véritable manette bluetooth ou wifi munie d'un gyroscope= le iPad.. heu ou ou plutôt le i-controller 

Problème n2:
Attirer les "vrais développeurs".
Aujourd'hui, l'offre de jeux est, il est vrai très bas de gamme, avec des petits jeux très courts, souvent de piètre qualité, en adéquation avec des prix défiant toute concurrence: on est en plein dans le "casual gaming", du jeu cheap pour le metro.
Mais il faut noter tout de même quelques exceptions ou tentatives d'exceptions:
GTA China Town Wars (Rockstar) nous prouve qu'un jeux sans concession peu être porté sur iPad et jouable. Infinity Blade, même s'il est assez court, montre des graphismes de qualité next gen. Dans une moindre mesure, les jeux Gameloft, pales copies de jeux consoles montre une volonté de faire mieux, surtout avec les accord d'utilisation de l'unreal engine d'Epic. (Epic Citadel)

Le problème sous-jacent réside donc dans l'attractivité et il faudrait pour cela accepter de voir sur le store des jeux premiums à 59 !

Toujours est-il qu'avec un parc d'ipad se comptant en dizaines de millions d'unités, un modèle au cycle rapide et donc aux performances sans cesse repoussées, il ne manque pas grand chose à l'iPad pour devenir un harcore gamer device, capable de faire tourner des fps exigeants ou des jeux de course super fluides et détaillés..

Certains parlent de la sortie probable d'un "gros ipod touch taillé pour le jeux"..
Perso, je ne pense pas. Apple vend ses objets chers et proposer une console portable à 500 ne convaincrait pas. En plus il serait obligé de faire un objet plus puissant que l'ipad et donc de s'auto concurrencer. 

L'ipad avait été présenté comme un e-book killer capable de faire plein d'autres choses. Aujourd'hui, apple a préféré mettre de côté l'évolution de l'écran indispensable à cette fonction pour se concentrer sur le marché du jeu video qu'elle envahit lentement.

Alors que pensez vous? Apple restera un leader du casual gaming, ou veut-il exterminer Sony, Nintendo et... MICROSOFT?


----------



## Azko (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que l'Ipad soit destiné à devenir une console de jeux portable (c'est du tactile, ne l'oublions pas), l'ipadstore n'a pas beaucoup évolués en 1 an, et il y a peu de chance pour qu'il évolue encore cette année (même si j'ai l'impression que  point & click et jeux de société fonctionnent bien, et je comprend la raison)

Par contre, çà sera certainement le cas de l'itouch pour ma part, mon 2G contient de très nombreux jeux de tout genre (RPG, H&S, Tactical, Point & click, etc..). Par contre, son gros défaut, aucun system de sauvegarde sur le long terme.



> Attirer les "vrais développeurs".



Square-enix, EA Game, Ubisoft, Activision, Disney, Capcom, etc. (le seul gros editeur qui manque c'est Nintendo) en faite les "vrais développeurs" sont déjà là.. et depuis longtemps.



> Le problème sous-jacent réside donc dans l'attractivité et il faudrait pour cela accepter de voir sur le store des jeux premiums à 59 !



Les jeux consoles coûtent chers uniquement parce que la console est vendu a prix bradé (enfin c'est la raison qu'ils ont donné..) Donc on ne verra "jamais" des jeux à 50 - 70 sur l'appstore, et c'est temps mieux ! 



> L'ipad avait été présenté comme un e-book killer capable de faire plein d'autres choses. Aujourd'hui, apple a préféré mettre de côté l'évolution de l'écran indispensable à cette fonction pour se concentrer sur le marché du jeu video qu'elle envahit lentement.



Je ne suis pas d'accord, surtout quand on regarde la nouvelle pub de l'ipad 2. Ce n'est pas le but d'apple à mon avis !

Par contre l'itouch.


----------



## pharmapetel (12 Avril 2011)

En ce qui concerne les pubs ou vidéos d'Apple, il est évident que le marketing pousse à définir l'ipad comme un appareil "post pc" avec des applications sérieuses et professionnelles.. Ils sentent qu'ils viennent de créer un marché qui peut valoir des dizaines de millards de dollars. Et dont ils sont les pionniers. Mais les utilisateurs professionnels sont encore rares car le système est fermé et la connectique trop restrictive.

Mais l'ipad est un produit qui peut s'imposer en entreprise.
En revanche, les meilleures ventes de l'ape store se font sur marché du jeux video.
Le livre a été mis de coté et perso je trouve l'écran encore trop pixelisé pour lire plus d'un article.

Concernant l'idée d'un iPod touch gamer je ne pense pas.
L'iPod touch est maintenant un cran en dessous de l'iPhone a génération équivalente en ce qui concerne la puissance (par exemple l'iPod touch 4g ne possède que 256Mo de RAM contre 512 pour l'iPhone 4..)

Sans compter que les utilisateurs d'iphone n'achetent pas d'itouch.

Aujourd'hui l'itouch est un produit d'entrée de gamme iOS destiné à montrer ce que peut faire un iPhone aux personnes qui ne franchissent pas le pas (et le coût) de l'iPhone..

On sait que Apple rêve de rendre sa gamme complémentaire en cassant les redondances..
Un utilisateur Apple peut avoir un nano pour sa musique, un iPhone pour la mobilité et les app su petit ecran, un iPad pour profiter pleinement de iOS et de plus de puissance et de confort ainsi que d'un Mac dont les limitations d'iOS le rendent indispensable.

Qui plus est, Apple nous a clairement montré que les app pour iPad sont plus chères que sur iPhone.

Concernant les prix des app, ont peu déjà voir que les applications de "vrais développeurs" sont des anciens hits amortis depuis belle lurette proposés le plus souvent plus cher que leur versions consoles à prix "Colections classiques"!
Et inutile de préciser qu'Apple guette le marché des app a plus de 50$ qui feraient exploser le chiffre d'affaire de l'App Store!


----------



## Fred'X (3 Mai 2011)

A quand un retour de la Pippin ? 

Autre frein à des jeux plus élaborés : la taille des fichiers. Pour qui a un modèle de base certains jeux ont tendance à être un tantinet envahissants (les experts, les chevaliers de baphomet, hot pursuit... ). C'est vrai que 200Mo ça n'est pas la mort mais si on ajoute une ou deux vidéo, quelques playlists... ça fait tout-de-suite de la place en moins. Et il faut obligatoirement passer par le wi-fi (ou l'usb) pour les installer, c'est dommage quand on voit la facilité d'usage de l'app store en 3G.

Cela dit il y a un bon paquet de jeux qui utilisent à bon escient les capacités de l'iphone4, ne serait-ce que le gyro pour need for speed, l'écran est plutôt bien utilisé pour un si petit espace, contrairement aux sticks virtuels.

Pour le casual il faut reconnaître que c'est un support parfait : des jeux simples à appréhender, bonne durée de vie (je me régale toujours sur babel rising), prix plus qu'accessible (par rapport aux consoles), contrôles intuitifs...


----------

